# NFSv4 - User mapping problem & domainname problem

## Dumble

Hello everyone !

I have two little problems, and the second may be related to the first. So, the first problem is :

- Domainname problem

It looks like just an esthetic problem, but at the login prompt, the domain name of my computer isn't displayed. Instead, I have "unknown_domain". I do not konw where to look :

- I've modified my /etc/hosts to contains those lines (my computer is named yoda and the domain is linux-system):

 *Quote:*   

> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback     
> 
> fe00::0 ip6-localnet               
> 
> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
> ...

 

- I've modified the /etc/init.d/hostname to contains :

 *Quote:*   

> start()
> 
> {
> 
>         hostname=${hostname-${HOSTNAME-localhost}}
> ...

 

and the login still not contains the domain name. BUT ! if I do "hostname --fqdn" or "dnsdomainname", they both return my domainname....

- NFSv4 problem

This problem is maybe related to the first :

The client is unable to map corrects usernames between my two computers and give me those errors :

 *Quote:*   

> Oct 28 20:59:03 yoda rpc.idmapd[2484]: New client: 0
> 
> Oct 28 20:59:03 yoda rpc.idmapd[2484]: New client: 1
> 
> Oct 28 20:59:03 yoda rpc.idmapd[2484]: Opened /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs//nfs/clnt0/idmap
> ...

 

the /etc/idmap.conf of my two computers looks like this :

 *Quote:*   

> [General]
> 
> Verbosity = 2
> 
> Domain = linux-system
> ...

 

I do not understand where those problems come from...

Thank you very much for your help !

----------

## toralf

Hhm, a stupid question : How do you start idmapd ? I'm currently playing with NFSv4 but I don't see  anything within my /var/log/messages ...

----------

